# Kanten zum Leuchten bringen



## Loko (6. April 2010)

Wie kann ich bei Gimp oder Paint.NET die kanten, eines tranzparenten Bildes, zum leuchten bringen
Danke!


----------



## Andre Aengels (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Loko!

Hoffe mal, dass du es nicht inzwischen selbst rausgefunden hast. 
In Gimp kann man sehr einfach die Kanten zum leuchten bringen. Wie das bei einem durchscheinenden Bild aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber wie es aussieht, wenn man das Bild voll sehen kann schon. 

Es ist so einfach wie Kinder machen, also:... (als Mann xD)

Du hast das Bild und nimmst erstmal das vollständige Bild (kein verblassen, sondern voll sichtbar - Transparenzregler auf 100).
Die Ebene dublizieren!
Dann musst du nur den Gauschen Weichzeichner nehmen und, je nachdem wie stark der Leuchteffekt sein soll, das komplette Bild
weich zeichnen. Eine Einstellung von etwa 21 auf beiden Feldern ist wohl o.k.
Anschließend das weich gezeichnete Bild hinter das Original stellen - voilà 

Gegebenenfalls noch ein bisschen an dem Kontrast und der Helligkeit feinarbeiten und die richtige Leuchtfarbe einstellen und fertisch.

MFG,

Andre


----------

